# scanning radiographs with an epson V500 - help please



## cararomy (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

I bought an Epson V500 in order to be able to scan dental radiographs (X-ray films) for teaching purposes.

I am aware that there is only a 3" approx column where to scan negatives - my problem is that the scanner after scanning insists on dividing my image into a lot of tine parts (negative or slide film size). the only options i can find is changing from 6x4.5 to 6x9. 

Is there a way for me to remove this default setting altogether and acquire a whole scan of 3" x 10"?

thanks
R


----------



## randerson07 (Apr 13, 2009)

Are you using the epson Software?

If so its very simple, down under the preview butten there a a box with a checkmark on it that says thumbnail, simply uncheck that and hit preview. It will give you the entire strip. Now you have to tell the machine where the image is so you simply click and drag to select the image or images you want to scan.


----------

